

Deep Thoughts With Nicolas Berggruen - georgecmu
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-09-27/deep-thoughts-with-the-homeless-billionaire#r=read

======
yitchelle
This heading is totally bogus. For me, homeless means not having a home, and
the means to be homed is a distance target. This fellow will always have the
means to get a home. As him to sleep under a bridge in the middle of the cold
New York winter, and tell me if he is still homeless.

~~~
wmf
Yeah. Nomadic, maybe.

